# USB-Hub ---> Stromversorgung



## Krankes-Kaff (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

leider habe ich ein Probelm mit einem USB-Hub, welchen ich gestern gekauft habe.

Als ich den Hub an den PC angeschlossen habe wurde er automatisch von Windows XP erkannt und installiert.
Er funktionierte auch einwandfrei.

Nach einem Neustart funktioniert aber gar nichts mehr, sobald ich ein Gerät an den Hub anschließe, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass zu wenig Strom da wäre.

Bevor ich den PC neu gestartet hatte stand in den Eienschaften des Hub unter Stromversorgung: HUb ist selbstversorgend! 500mA pro Anschluss


Nach dem Neustart ändert sich das automatisch, nun steht dort unter Stromversorgung: Der Hub ist Bus-betrieben. 100mA pro Anschluss



Weiß jemand von Euch da eine Lösung?

Wäre echt klasse!


Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe!


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## alois (3. Oktober 2004)

Da fällt wohl niemandem was zu ein 

Kann das vielleicht was mit USB 1 und USB 2 zu tun haben? Dass der Hub USB 2 hat und du den an den USB 1-Anschluss gesteckt hast? Evtl. kommt durch den Port weniger Strom?

Ich gebe es zu, ich bin ratlos


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (3. Oktober 2004)

Irgenwie scheint auf das Problem niemand einen Rat zu wissen! :-(

Meines Wissens nach habe ich an meinem PC USB2, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Wenn ich den Hub an den PC anschließe bekomme ich die Meldung, dass ein Hochgeschwindigkeits... was auch immer an einen Nicht Hochgeschwindigkeits USB steckplatz angeschlossen wurde. :-(

Habe nun aber heraus gefunden, dass wenn ich den Stromanschluss des USB-Hub erst an den Computer anschließe, wenn er hoch gefahren ist, es funktioniert.

Ist zwar lästig, aber Hauptsache es geht! ;-)


----------



## alois (3. Oktober 2004)

Dass bedeutet dass der Hub am USB1 hängt. Auf den meisten Mainboards ist der angebrachte USB 1 und der zusätzliche USB, welchen du erst noch anschliessen musst ist USB 2.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (4. Oktober 2004)

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz!   

Also, mein PC hat zwei neben einander liegende USB-Anschlüsse, und einer davon ist ein Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB?  

Oder wie meinst du das?


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## alois (4. Oktober 2004)

Nein, ich vermute dass die USB-Ports neben den anderen MoBo-Ausgängen USB 1 sind. Bei den meisten Boards hast du aber noch einen USB 2-Anschluss den du erst am Board anstöpseln musst, das sind so Anschlüsse wie die vom PC-Speaker z.B.


----------

